# Bay Area bike fatality



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

This SF Chronicle article puts a human face on another tragic statistic. By all accounts, this was simply a very unfortunate accident.

Berkeley educator who died in bike crash is mourned - SFGate


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

yeah I had to go repair my bro's fiberglass tub.. otherwise I would have been on that ride... so very sad for all those involved.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Memorial fund for Berkeley teacher killed in bike accident raises $50,000 in 24 hours - ContraCostaTimes.com


----------

